# Frage zu Free NAS



## sluggish (9. Dezember 2009)

Ein Freund von mir braucht Informationen für ein Referat in der Schule. Und da wollte ich ihm doch einmal helfen.

Er schreibt:


> naja, ich muss wissen wie man festplatten im free nas mounted, wozu das dient, und was das eben generell ist...



Kann mir bzw. ihm weiterhelfen?
Er muss das Referat bis morgen fertig haben.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Frage ist nicht eindeutig.

Ist die Frage :

1. Wie man Festplatten mount'ed ?
2. Wozu es dient, dass man Festplatten mounted ?
3. Wozu es dient, FreeNAS zu nutzen?
4. Was Mounten generell ist?
5. Was FreeNAS generell ist?

mfg chmee


----------



## sluggish (9. Dezember 2009)

Von 1. - 5. !

Also er soll ein komplettes Referat darüber schreiben, wie es funktioniert, was es bewirkt, und so weiter.


----------



## Yaslaw (9. Dezember 2009)

Da bleibt deinem Freund nicht viel Zeit..
Am besten meldet er sich persönlich, den über Mittelsleute geht die Komunikation immer schleppend vor sich.

Am besten gibst du ihm mal die folgenden Links. Abschreiben kann er da selber:

http://www.freenas.org/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeNAS

http://www.google.ch/#hl=de&source=...he&meta=&aq=f&oq=free+nas&fp=c12720536c2b44e3

Wenn dein Freund danach (und nach eigenständigem Suchen) noch unklarheiten hat, *bitte genaue Fragestellungen zu den unklaren Details* posten.


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2009)

Tja, da hat er wohl lange genug gepennt, um Heute mal endlich anzufangen. *Links sind genannt* und bitte nicht verlangen, dass wir alles erklären. Das Referat soll nicht hier geschrieben werden..

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (9. Dezember 2009)

Und falls doch, dann bitte im JobForum posten


----------

